# Elk Roast



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a few scratching at the freezer door..

How would you prepare and cook one? o-||


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

put it in the crock pot with some garlic, black and red pepper, chile powder, some chopped jalepenos and enchilada sauce. Use low heat and cook till it falls apart, shred it and make enchiladas.

or just slice it thin and make jerky!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you save any large roasts?

Pastrami is easy to make. see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=11385&p=130836&hilit=pastrami#p130836

Don't forget the UWN search engine. There's been some good elk roast recipes posted in the past.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Where at is the roast?...:EAT: :EAT: :EAT:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Got a smoker? Elk from the smoker is awesome! Just cover it in your seasoning, cover with bacon (toothpick it on), MMMMMM


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

I vote pastrami. I also make corned venison roasts that my kids absolutely love.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For pot roats, always brown the meat in hot oil. It will lock in the juices and keep it from drying out.

I like to roll mine in seasoned flour before browning, that way I can make gravy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I forgot about "Italian Elk" au jus. Probably the best use of an elk roast IMO.

see:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=23152&hilit=italian

Hard to beat. Most of my antelope roasts end up as "Italian Beef". Everyone likes that one; even people that don't like wild game or antelope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Then there's Philly Beef sandwhiches.

Put some seasoning salt on an elk roast.
Put a little water and the roast in a covered casserole dish.
In a pre-heated oven cook the roast at 350° for about an hour.
Take it out of the oven and rinse it off.
Slice it thin.
Put it back in the oven and cook it a little more.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Dang boys... Ya'll makin' me hungry...


----------

